# Table Saw Cross-cut Sled



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

I have wanted to build one of these for a while but just now got around to doing it. After looking around a few sites for ideas I decided to KISS (keep it simple...) but I did want it to be adjustable because if it isn't square to the blade it's useless. I used 3/4" oak for the fences and runners and 1/2" MDF for the sled and blade guard. Wing nuts and bolts on the back fence make it adjustable. Rather than make this any more long winded the following pics will speak for themselves...


----------



## gregW (Mar 14, 2007)

very nice...I like the idea that it's adjustabe. I have to get a pocket hole jig one of these days!

Greg


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

George,

Nice job! I especially like the blade guard idea. 

I am a little confused on the adjustable concept as I though once it was square it would always be square. I know something is going right over my head and hoping you can give me a little more info to help the light come on


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Great job George. I like it!

Corey


----------



## gregW (Mar 14, 2007)

In my experience, few things in this world are perfect (or even close to it) so I think it's great that George's sled has the ability to fine tune the alignment if needed.  

Greg


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

George isn't fooling me, that isnt a blade guard it's a rattle snake retaining bar.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Bob N said:


> George,
> 
> Nice job! I especially like the blade guard idea.
> 
> I am a little confused on the adjustable concept as I though once it was square it would always be square. I know something is going right over my head and hoping you can give me a little more info to help the light come on


Bob, my reasoning was that getting anything perfectly square, especially for me on a glue up, is a hit or miss proposition. So I figured just build it then square it up.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

gregW said:


> very nice...I like the idea that it's adjustabe. I have to get a pocket hole jig one of these days!
> 
> Greg


Thanks Greg, The Kreig jig is one the best investments I have made on tools. It's relatively easy and makes a strong joint even without gluing.

Mike, it would take a bigger bar than that to retain one of our 9' rattlers.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

I have a terrible time cutting square on my TS.. I'm going to have to make one of those sleds..


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

curiousgeorge,

Nice, clean, simple, sled... You KISS'd it very well.

On my website, I have a lot of info. on crosscut sleds... fyi...
http://www.woodworkstuff.net/woodidxjigs.html
... under Saws & Routers...


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Nice job George, I'm fortunate that I have a radial arm saw and so don't need one. Like you I can't always guarantee that my projects are square so adjustments are a good idea. By the way George, you're lawn needs cutting!


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Thanks Harry. I have a slide compound miter saw but I like to have options.
Would you believe the yard was mowed just 2 days previous to the picture? We have been getting so much rain I can't keep up with the grass.


----------



## RustyW (Dec 28, 2005)

George, I've also been searching the net for plans or pics of a good crosscut sled. So far I think I like yours the best. Really like the hinged blade guard and the adjustability.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Thanks Rusty. It's fairly simple to make... the hard part is getting the miter slides lined up on the sled but a little carpet tape and the saw fence helps with that. I think the blade guard would be better out of lexan or plexiglass so you can see through it to line up the cuts without lifting it, but I didn't have any laying around.


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Very nice George. I too have been looking at sleds and there is a wide variety of them... everyone seems to have a variation. I've also seen some that have jigs, either permanent, or removable, that allow angled cuts.

Brian


----------



## fibertech (May 7, 2005)

George, thanks for showing your Shopsmith. I have a 1954/2006 520. See the attached 45 degree jig. I went to one of my local TAP Plastics and had the acrylic guides cut to the size of my mitre bar. Each 16" slide was about $1.00. I really didn't know how valuable jigs were until seeing Bob and Rick and Norm's shows. 
Thanks again. -Derek


----------

